# Endless Space 2 - Laser oder Kinetik?



## 14Hannes88 (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe hier spielen paar Leute Endless Space 2... habe folgendes Problem: Spiele häufig mit den Sophons in letzter Zeit und auch bei vorherigen Runden mit anderen Fraktionen habe ich mich immer für Kinetik entschieden... einfach weil ich es geil fand. Aber mich würde die Best-Practice interessieren... Was ist besser Kinetic oder Laser? Man muss sich ja leider entscheiden... man kann zwar später wieder in Richtung Laser switchen, muss dann aber seine Taktik wieder grundlegend neu ausrichten.

Mich würde interessieren was Ihr favorisiert? Wie sieht euer generelles Schiff-Design aus?

Ich meine klar, man passt es an den Gegner an... aber bei NPC schwierig, die wechseln ja fast im Rundentakt ihr Design. Derzeit mach ich es immer so: Ausgeglichener Schutz gegen Energie und Kinetik-Waffen... kleine Schiffe rüste ich dann mit Kinetik-Kanonen aus, während mittlere/große Schiffe hauptsächlich mit Torpedos und vieleicht einer kleinen Kinetik-Kanonse bestückt sind.

Bei einigen Fraktionen, wie Vodyani, ist meistens schon vorgegeben was man nimmt... weil man da einfach schon die 20% Schaden mit Energie-Waffen macht. Aber bei Fraktionen mit keinem Malus, wie entscheidet man sich da?

Gruß


----------

